# Gaming in 3D.



## Sandeep Nayak (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you prefer gaming in 3D?


----------



## asingh (Jul 18, 2012)

^^

*//MOD:*
Approved you post, but could you make the OP more elaborate. Hardly offers anything for a discussion.


----------



## Lalit Kishore (Jul 18, 2012)

3D gaming is an interesting one. Gaming is a form of entertainment that would work better in 3D. Not only does 3D give us a better gaming experience but if you have Dual Play (which is only available in LG 3D TVs I believe), you don't have to play in split screen mode anymore because by wearing the dual play glasses, each player gets to play in full screen.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jul 18, 2012)

Gaming in 3D is just awesome. But make sure you have a powerfull GFX Card to handle 3D effect of the games. In terms of entertainment, 3D gaming is amazing, but I cant play games in 3D for long time. It causes me head ache. 

BTW, why this thread in TVs / Monitors section?


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah..Gaming in 3D is a interesting part for gamers. As far as Indian market is concerned I don't think there are much games that come up in 3D and It's going to take a bit of time for this to see a reasonable growth.
One of my friends has a LG 3D TV on which I played crysis 2 few days back and the experience was really good.
Also the dual play feature in it makes it more interesting.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Aug 12, 2012)

I've been thinking of buying Samsung e550 plasma tv with over 50 inch size primarily for gaming in 3D but am confused now. Seems like my XFX HD5850 would not be able to handle the load although I plan to run it at 720p @ 60hz - using hdmi 1.4 cable. This additional cost is pushing me off as my mobo cannot accomodate another card so crossfire means even more expense.

Any feedback on hd5850 handling 3d gaming @ 720p? How good is HD7850 - selling my current card will offset some cost. Not too sure about Nvidia.

Thanks


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 14, 2012)

I won't suggest you to go for 3D plasma for gaming purpose.. getting LED would be a far better option.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2012)

^Is this a 3D Monitor/TV suggestion or Question about 3D gaming Experience?

well I have never played any 3D games...but I m sure those will have gripping experience...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

Question: How many TDF members actually own a 3D Gaming rig or has played 3D games on PC.


----------



## digitaltab (Aug 14, 2012)

I have played resistance 3 in 3d, the feel was awesome, though the game was a disaster...
i like 3D gaming, but i don't have a complete 3d setup.


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 22, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Question: How many TDF members actually own a 3D Gaming rig or has played 3D games on PC.


 I don't think you can get much members for the same......


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey Sandeep Nayak it's LG WRman Sherlock here!

If you're not convinced by 3D gaming yet it means you haven't tried an LG cinema 3D TV. This TV is perfect for 3D gaming. First of all, you don't have to worry about delays in the picture because it has an input lag of only 15ms. But the great innovation that it will bring you is the feature called Dual Play. Thanks to this, by interchanging lenses from two regular 3D glasses, you get to play a two-player video game without having to split the screen, which is a revolution for the players. And of course the 3D itself is pretty great and thanks to the passive 3D technology, you get to enjoy it with comfortable, flicker-free glasses, which is a big advantage if you're going to play for a long time. Believe me, get this TV and you will be convinced by 3D gaming in a second!

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at *www.lg.com/in/3d-tv.

LG WRman Sherlock out!


----------



## Sam22 (Aug 31, 2012)

LGWRSherlock said:


> Hey Sandeep Nayak it's LG WRman Sherlock here!
> 
> If you're not convinced by 3D gaming yet it means you haven't tried an LG cinema 3D TV. This TV is perfect for 3D gaming. First of all, you don't have to worry about delays in the picture because it has an input lag of only 15ms. But the great innovation that it will bring you is the feature called Dual Play. Thanks to this, by interchanging lenses from two regular 3D glasses, you get to play a two-player video game without having to split the screen, which is a revolution for the players. And of course the 3D itself is pretty great and thanks to the passive 3D technology, you get to enjoy it with comfortable, flicker-free glasses, which is a big advantage if you're going to play for a long time. Believe me, get this TV and you will be convinced by 3D gaming in a second!
> 
> ...



Hey WRSherlock,
Welcome to Thinkdigit.
I have also heard a bit about dual play but don't know much as per now. Can you explain it in a more precised way to me.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## arijitsinha (Aug 31, 2012)

RCuber said:


> Question: How many TDF members actually own a 3D Gaming rig or has played 3D games on PC.



My friend owns a xps 3d. We used to play games in 3d, but thats very graphics hungry to run game in 3d. Now we rarely play in 3d. The best effect I liked was bullet storm's sniper bullet effect(forgot the exact name of that gun).


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 3, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> My friend owns a xps 3d. We used to play games in 3d, but thats very graphics hungry to run game in 3d. Now we rarely play in 3d. The best effect I liked was bullet storm's sniper bullet effect(forgot the exact name of that gun).



Hey, can you tell me good 3D games to play for..


----------



## arijitsinha (Sep 3, 2012)

Assassins Creed, L.A.Noire, Bulletstorm. I think almost all the latest games, you can play in 3D. atleast those released in 2011 onwards.


----------



## LGWRSherlock (Sep 4, 2012)

Hey Sam22 it's LG WRman Sherlock here!

Thank you for your question. The Dual Play feature is for two-player gaming. The only thing it requires is an exchange of lenses. You take two regular pairs of 3D glasses and you exchange the first one's left lens with the second one's right lens. So now you have one pair of glasses with two left lenses and one pair with two right lenses. Thanks to this, the two players that carry these glasses will be able to see different images on the screen. So the big revolution is two-player gaming doesn't require splitting the screen anymore, and both players enjoy a big full screen, which makes a big difference.

If you have any more questions feel free to ask or check out the official site for more info at *www.lg.com/in/3d-tv.

LG WRman Sherlock out!


----------



## RCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

^^ this is interesting


----------



## Flash (Sep 4, 2012)

> Gaming in 3D - the topic itself is too ambiguous!


Whether your 3D refers - 3D games (like 2D/2.5D/3D) or Games of capability with nvidia 3D vision?


----------

